
Ask HN: Googler, looking to find a technical co-founder - throwaway73122
Hi, I&#x27;m a strong Google technical product manager, who is ready to leave the good life at Google, go to zero and build a successful company with a technical co-founder.
What do I bring to the table?<p>- BS, MS in CS; Ex-SWE at FANG<p>- Deep understanding of how to ship products<p>- Expertise in being able to ruthlessly prioritize features<p>- Deep understanding of Computer Science, System software and the state of the art<p>- Understanding of what it takes to build and ship software<p>- Deep understanding of what it takes to build a successful product<p>- Deep understanding of building a business around the product<p>- Excellent communication &amp; presentation skills<p>- Knows limitations and will delegate &#x2F; request help when necessary<p>- Ability to get people excited and rally around a cause<p>- The will to win.<p>- Ability to get funding from a top notch investor<p>What am I looking for?<p>- A technical co-founder who can jump in and write high performance code in any language, any stack, and do it fast<p>- An equal who will bounce ideas off me<p>- Live in the California Bay Area<p>- Have 3 years of cashflow &#x2F; runway. We&#x27;ll be on $0 salary for about 6 months as we try to find the elusive product &#x2F; market find.<p>- A co-founder who wants to win (finding product market fit; getting funding; possibly getting acquired; taking our company to IPO)<p>My philosophy<p>- If smart &amp; hardworking people get together and focus on a problem that has a business need, then you will find gold.<p>- We tend to worry about the downside (Failure) than focus on the upside (Taste: Discover Product &#x2F; Market fit; What does that taste like, I&#x27;d like to know!)<p>If you find this interesting and are serious about building something we should talk. Email me: oranges.bananas.apples@gmail.com
======
codegeek
I am sorry but your post is too general other than the fact that you are an
ex-googler. Can you list specific achievements of yours that can help us
understand what you bring to the table ? For example, you said "Abiliy to get
investment from top notch investors". Anyone can make that claim as it is too
general. What ability is that specifically ?

I can understand the need to hide your identity possibly but if you are
looking for a co-founder, you need to be a bit more open. Otherwise, it seems
unfair that you expect people to contact you without providing any meaningful
information.

------
quietthrow
I fail to understand why you need to mention you are a Googler? It’s unhealthy
to tie so much of your your identity to who you work for rather than who you
are. Besides that I wish you the best.

~~~
throwaway73122
Sure! Google is a huge part of my brand and identity. It's where I've learned
everything about building products. It's where I've perfected my craft. It
also helps others know my background and my pedigree to some extent.

~~~
Latteland
But the fact that you mention it is too braggy. also why are you hidden behind
a fake account? You don't even say what city you work in. the world is full of
ex-google coders. I'm one myself. this just comes off as trolly.

~~~
throwaway73122
Hi Latteland, I'm in the bay area, California. I'm hidden behind a throwaway
account to protect my identity. Sorry to come across as braggy I don't mean
for it to.

------
handbanana
I feel like if you were truly as good as this post makes you seem, you could
do it alone

------
patrickxie
What problem spaces are you passionate about? What type of societal problems
are you personally interested in solving?

~~~
throwaway73122
There are a few areas. Building a better ...

\- Baby camera (As Alan Kay likes to say: People who are really serious about
software should make their own hardware)

\- Car discovery / car-dealer software stack

\- BabyCenter for working-new parents

\- Video capturing and creation experience for consumers (Think a personal
snapchat)

------
nathanaldensr
Wasn't this thread already flagged before? Is this a resubmission?

~~~
throwaway73122
hi Nathan, Am I going against HN policy? I'm just looking to find a person who
shares a similar view to mine.

~~~
tomhoward
Good HN posts are ones that have broader interest than this.

Individual "Looking for a co-founder" posts are not something we ever see on
HN, probably due to the prohibition on recruitment posts (apart from the
monthly Who Is Hiring?) thread.

Which is not to say that co-founders don't ever meet via HN, but it happens
organically after people have spent a solid amount of time contributing good
content and discussion to the community.

